# A suggestion



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2017)

With the sexy contractor jobs at a premium and lots of war vets contemplating that kind of career...you want to be those guys in "13 Hours in Benghazi"... but unless you're in the top tier that's not going to happen.

Keep your options open. After I left the Corps I had those same feelings. Wanted to get back into it. Toyed with an offer with Rhodesian Light Infantry and declined. But I ended up taking an armed security position with Norden, a sprawling defense plant in CT that made cockpit instrumentation for fighter aircraft.

Norden had a very large security force, both uniformed and plainclothes officers, all armed. The senior men wore suits and shoulder holsters and investigated leaks or potential security breaches and vetted employees. The uniformed guys checked IDs, incoming and outgoing deliveries, patrolled the grounds 24/7, escorted mail deliveries, manned watch towers and basically acted as a police force for this plant that employed about 5000 people.

It was a good job, good pay, benefits. It required a clearance of course. i left it after 5 years to pursue other interests but working defense plant security is just another option to consider. In other words don't get locked into the mindset that you have to go OCONUS to be a contractor.


----------

